# useful scraps



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I am using some of my scraps to make 
Dickys. Anyone else old enough to know what those are? I have some sweaters that have a lower neckline than I want to wear and instead of wearing a blouse underneath,I use a dicky. Looks nice. Searched for ideas for them and sometimes they are now called modesty collars.


----------



## UmShy (Feb 4, 2019)

I used to make knitted dickys with turtlenecks but have never made fabric ones yet. I need to though. My "swan neck" has turned into a turkey neck complete with wrinkles and wattles :^)
Perhaps you can share a pattern link?


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

On most of the sewing sites that have free patterns just type in modesty collar. No one seems to recognize the word "Dickey". lol just shows our age. lol .I cut my first patten from one I had. I really dont know where I got this one.


----------



## agr8day2b (Aug 19, 2013)

The person I mostly see wearing a dickey is Howard Wolowitz from the Big Bang Theory! After he and Bernadette became a couple, the dickeys seemed to go away. Any theories on why this would be so? I must not be busy enough if I have time to ponder that question!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

His dicky had another home?


----------



## agr8day2b (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe they stayed with his mom.


----------

